# 40 Gallon



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

It looks nice. I've always liked a tank full of beautiful goldfish. You might have a bit of a challenge ahead. It can be a bit of a balancing act trying to keep cold water fish and tropical plants. It doesn't help that while you look at it as an aquascape the goldfish see a salad bar. The anubias is a good choice as they are considered a "goldfish proof" plant. Java fern is another tough one to look into if they start munching the plants.


----------



## monkeyruler90 (Apr 13, 2008)

Welcome to The planted tank!


----------

